# صور ترتيب المقاعد في بعض أنواع الطائرات



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

Airbus 320-311





هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x536 والحجم 81 كيلوبايت .






Boeing b747-400




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x613 والحجم 109 كيلوبايت .






Boeing b767-200




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x544 والحجم 105 كيلوبايت .






Fokker F50




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x558 والحجم 63 كيلوبايت .


----------



## moroco (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا 

فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه 

فهذا يُغضب كثيرا صاحب قلم الموضوع 

وكنا قد أفردنا هنا موضوع فى المنتدى العام عن أخلاقيات النقل والقرارات التى اتخذها الاعضاء حيال ذلك 



فهنا نبحث عن النوع وليس الكم 

وانت تنقل لنا مواضيع ليس لها علاقة بالهندسة اطلاقا من اى وجه 

 وهذا القسم يسمى هندسة الطيران وليس قسم مواضيع الطيران ( اى شئ فيه اسم طيارة وخلاص ) 


اذا كان ولا بد فاقل شئ ان تضيف وتوضح ماذا تنقل 

اما ان تملأ صفحات القسم هكذا بدون تحليل وتنظيم لما تنقل ... فهو غير مستصاغ


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا كان هذا الموضوع غير مفيد للاخوة فى قسم الطيران فاانا اتفق مع اخى السابق


----------



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اقوم بتوضيح ان الموضوع منقول ويهذه الطريقة انا لا اتجاهل دور صاحبه وشكرا


----------

